# Outlook 2007 Reminder Date 1/1/4501 - Must select "Today" first



## SRSnure (Jul 8, 2008)

When setting a "Reminder Date" in an Outlook 2007 e-mail reminder (Follow Up Flag), the default date is 1/1/4501. To set the desired Reminder Date you must click on the drop-down arrow to display the mini calendar and select a date. However, when I click on a date, nothing happens. But if I click on the Today button (which puts in the current date), then click on the Reminder Date drop-down arrow again, I can now select the desired date. Is this a known problem or is it only happening on my computer? (Note that I've searched this and other forums, but have found no such reference.)

Thanks - Steve


----------



## mhproco (Jul 13, 2008)

No help but I have the same problem, and have had for several months. If I find an answer I'll post it here.


----------



## CaptainFace (Nov 13, 2008)

I too have this same problem. I realize that MS considers the date 1/1/4501 to be = to NONE. I too have searched everywhere for this answer, I have even searched the registry. I find it hard to believe we are the only three with the issue. If either of you find the answer please pass it on. I have installed Office 2007 on 5 machines (planning to upgrade all my users from 2003 to 2007) only my machine (the admins) has the problem. Any help would be great.
TIA


----------



## kgosselin (Feb 5, 2009)

This is an old issue but I was researching it as I was having the problem.

I chnaged my Quick Click setting for Flags to "Mark Complete." After that when I went to add a reminder the date switched to Jan 01 4501 and I had to choose the month or fix the year and then I could add a reminder.

I changed my quick click setting back to Next 
Day and now the date is fine.

Not a real solution but a solution for me anyway. I can not believe Microsoft has not come up with a fix for it yet. JK I can easily see them not givign a ***** because most people do not know of these issues until they are using the product.... meaning the sale has been made.


----------

